# Doe won't breed



## rmest (May 6, 2011)

I started weening the young from my doe on Saterday the 9th. There were 8 babies all together. I will remove the last 2 tomorrow. It was only this does second litter. she is in good condition, and I have been trying to breed her back for about a week now and she will still not let the buck mount her. I am really starting to get frusturated with her and have it set in my mind if she does not let him do his thing within the next week I am going to cull her. I am having mixed feelings about it because she seems to have been a good mother up to this piont. Honestly I have gotten pretty attatched to her, but they are raised for meat only and I do not want to waste feed on a rabbit that will not do her job. Any suggestion will be great. She is in a cage right next to the buck. I only have one buck at this time. so what if anything can I do to get her going so i do not have to replace her.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What are your temps like there? Might be too hot for her.

You could always hold her for a forced breeding.


----------



## rmest (May 6, 2011)

Well right now we are in the mid 80's. I do not try to breed her in the middle of the day when it is extreamly hot. I try to breed her very early in the morning when it is in the high 60's or low 70's. I am not sure how to do a forced breeding, but I am surely willing to try if someone can give me some pointers. How to hold her and what not.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I meant it might be too hot in general. A lot of people have problems with breeding when it's real hot.

http://www.ehow.com/how_8394151_force-doe-rabbit-breed.html
The above link was the only site I found in a google search. I've never held a doe for the buck.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to be blunt but owner impatience should never determine whether a rabbit should be culled. Keep trying, especially since this is only her 2nd litter and she successfully raised 8. She's worth keeping.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

She could also be going through a false pregnancy which last about 14 days I believe. This can be brought on by something as simple as a hand brush on the genitals of the Doe, I've read in my rabbit management books. So be careful when you handle them not to stimulate that area of a doe and induce false pregnancy. It can be a problem too?? Do a search on false pregnancy in rabbits and see what you turn up??


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Check vulva color before putting her in with the buck, should be red or purplish, pale pink is a no go. Take her for a car ride, seems to cause their survival instinct to kick in, or some say its the vibration that gets them ready to breed. Even though rabbits are induced ovulaters they still have a cycle of sorts, and times when they are less receptive. With the heat a week is far too short of a time to get in a fluster over, also she could breed and still not take because of heat sterility in your buck, so don't be too quick to act. I normally don't breed my rabbits from july thru august, start up again when it cools down, first because their less receptive in the heat, and its hard on the doe and litter when its really hot. I hope you can get her bred.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

What are you feeding her? Vitamin deficiency is less of a problem in summer, but rabbits require adequate Vitamin A and Vitamin E to have interest and success in breeding. Try a tablespoon of black oil sunflower seeds (fed separately from her pellets) and some dark leafy greens like dandelion, Queen Anne's lace or parsley every day for a week or two.

And I agree with Arachyd about owner impatience. Culling is not the answer at this point.


----------



## rmest (May 6, 2011)

I appreciate everyones advice. I have only been raising for about 4 months now. So I am as far as I think pretty new to the whole thing. I will definitely not cull her. I just thought that if a doe was not performing correctly that it was wise not to keep her in order to keep a good herd going. I thought something may be wrong with her. As far as feed goes she gets 2 big handfuls of fresh greens twice a day consisting of dandilion greens, plantain, chickory greens, buckeye daiseys, red clover, and catsear greens,stems, and flowers. Plus free feed pellets. 1 thin slice of apple, and two baby carrots everyother day. She also get a small handful of grass hay everyday before I go to bed. I think she is feed pretty good. Everything I feed her was taken off of this site, so thanks for that. I do give her black oil sunflower seed but not very often, maybe once a week if that. I will surely not cull her. I was definitely getting impatient, I will need to watch that. Thank you everyone for that good advice. I am here to learn all I can so keep the advice coming. One other thing my California doe is due tomorrow night. I am so excited.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cut back on the pellets. They can cause a doe to get too fat and fat does don't breed easily. Free feed hay is ok but not pellets. I don't remember the ounces per pound of rabbit, we use a scoop to measure our feed.

ETA, free feed pellets is ok for a ready to kindle or nursing doe and babies need free feed pellets but the pellets should be cut back when you remove the last of the babies.


----------



## rmest (May 6, 2011)

Yes Danaus29 I was free feeding pellets becuase she was with 8 young. I just removed the last 1 from her 2 days ago, and now have all the young in the grow out pen. So she is no longer being free feed pellets. Still no luck with the breeding. Should I keep trying every day or once a week or what. I have started feeding her sunflower seed again hoping that that may help. I give her 1 tablespoon before I feed greens and pellets.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I realized you had just removed the babies when I re-read your post. Sorry.

When you try breeding her again would depend on how soon you need more for meat. I personally would wait a month before trying again just so I wouldn't have to worry about babies in early to mid August. 

If you want to try again in a week or so you could try setting her up in a cage next to the buck or switching their cages for a few days. Sometimes that gets them ready.


----------



## rmest (May 6, 2011)

Ok will do. California doe is due tonight. Stiil has not pulled fur or built nest. I am a little worried. If she does not deliver tonight it will be the second time she has breed with no litter. What to do. I am not having very good luck with my rabbitry thus far.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Give her time. Here you are, she's not even quite due and you are worrying she is not pregnant. Does often go a day or even two or three days longer than we calculate.

There is a learning curve with rabbits and it takes time to get things running smoothly. Everyone has problems to solve from time to time. Some folks get theirs at the beginning... some start off smoothly and get them later on. Hang in there.


----------



## rmest (May 6, 2011)

Yep. Being impatient again. I really need to watch that. I need to realize not everything is going to go smooth all the time. I haven't even hit a real problem yet, but thats what I am trying to do, learn as I go.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

My chanpayne d argent hasn't had a litter since january.
The bucks try, and the does kinda look like their lifting.
So I turned one of them over this morning and after her molt she has grown a much fluffyer coat. So I had to trim around her parts.
3 minutes after I put her back with the buck she bred.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

things that can help getting a doe to breed.

1. vary the time of day (aka some does breed better in the evening)
2. wheat germ.
3. a ride in the car
4. my favourite: apple cider vinegar. Usually 3 days will turn the trick. 1 tbsp/gallon.


----------

